
iOS Security Guide [pdf] - tosh
https://www.apple.com/business/docs/iOS_Security_Guide.pdf
======
tosh
""" To further discourage brute-force passcode attacks, there are escalating
time delays after the entry of an invalid passcode at the Lock screen. If
Settings > Touch ID & Passcode > Erase Data is turned on, the device will
automatically wipe after 10 consecutive incorrect attempts to enter the
passcode. This setting is also available as an administrative policy through
mobile device management (MDM) and Exchange ActiveSync, and can be set to a
lower threshold.

On devices with an A7 or later A-series processor, the delays are enforced by
the Secure Enclave. If the device is restarted during a timed delay, the delay
is still enforced, with the timer starting over for the current period."""

    
    
      Delays between passcode attempts:
      Attempts Delay Enforced 1-4 none
      5: 1 minute
      6: 5 minutes
      7-8: 15 minutes
      9: 1 hour

